# Playpen Flooring?



## Nela (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes I know, it's another flooring question but I was hoping maybe someone could help...

I'm trying to figure a better flooring for the playpen area so that I can bring in the bunnies more often. I currently use a very large blue tarp but Smores chews it so I don't feel comfortable with that. I'd also like something that is rather easy to use and clean.

What are you guys using?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 8, 2010)

When the bunnies used to go school, I had a piece of indoor/outdoor carpet a little bigger than the playpen and would put the blue plastic tarp under it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 8, 2010)

If you aren't concerned with portability, you could put some ceramic tiles on top of the tarp.


----------



## AquaticRex (Sep 10, 2010)

go to walmart. in the fabric area or near it, they have rolls of plastic that you can get "x" amount of length for "x" amount of money. just use that i guess. we use it for interior shower curtains, so you know it'll be wet proof lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 10, 2010)

ever resolve the problem of what to use?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 10, 2010)

You can use the foam interlocking mats, but some rabbits will chew them. Putting a blanket or something over top would protect them as your rabbits won't be on it for extended periods. The blanket can be washed as needed and the mats can be hosed off or just wiped down when they get dirty. They are easy to put put and take apart again to put away. I don't know if you can get the mats where you are, but check hardware stores and the flooring area of department stores (like Walmart). Many sets are 24X24" and have boarders.


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2010)

What I've used for 8 yrs is the Nylon flooring from Home Depot. I bought the floor that has a bit of roughness to it so the bunnies don't slip. You can get a piece cut or they always have remnants just cut it to fit outside the pen so the bunny can't chew it. It's easy to clean and it's very cheap. Sometimes they even have a hardwood floor look.


----------



## purplebumble (Sep 11, 2010)

vinyl flooring on a roll but an "offcut"-odd size but big enough to be sold!


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2010)

I meant Vinyl flooring not Nylon oops!


----------



## Dulmit (Sep 13, 2010)

I use indoor outdoor carpet (Home Depot Remnant), non-backed with a plastic drop-cloth underneath for piddle misses.


----------



## Nela (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, a lot of you have given some good suggestions. I have been using the tarp finally. If I throw in a bunch of newspaper, he couldn't care less about the tarp. Lol. Smores HAS to have something he can destroy when he plays. I'll still be looking into different flooring though so I have kept these ideas in mind. Thanks again everyone :biggrin2:


----------



## pl804 (Mar 8, 2017)

I know this is a really old thread, but I must have read it 3x. Have folks found anything else they really like for playpen flooring? We have 2 Holland Lops we just picked up today, and a Living World XL cage, and a playpen. We have cork floors that I want to protect.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 8, 2017)

pl804 said:


> I know this is a really old thread, but I must have read it 3x. Have folks found anything else they really like for playpen flooring? We have 2 Holland Lops we just picked up today, and a Living World XL cage, and a playpen. We have cork floors that I want to protect.



pl804, I'd suggest you start a new thread. As you've noticed, these are really old and some people aren't even active on here anymore. 
You'll get more responses if you begin a new thread.


----------



## steph66419 (Mar 8, 2017)

pl804 said:


> I know this is a really old thread, but I must have read it 3x. Have folks found anything else they really like for playpen flooring? We have 2 Holland Lops we just picked up today, and a Living World XL cage, and a playpen. We have cork floors that I want to protect.




Hey, so what I got is a little pricey but it works for my rabbit. If you go to Home Depot they have a ton of flooring that I found would work. I just chose this one. Good luck.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1489015050.200722.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1489015067.605715.jpg


----------



## pl804 (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks! It looks like you overlapped them, to prevent leaks from going through the seams?


----------



## steph66419 (Mar 11, 2017)

pl804 said:


> Thanks! It looks like you overlapped them, to prevent leaks from going through the seams?




I actually overlapped them because I had extra from when I had my bed moved in a different area. Then since he had more play room I just put the extra I had down for him so he wasn't chewing up my carpet. He likes to put holes in my carpet I learned.


----------

